
What am I doing? - exolymph
https://theotherlifenow.com/what-am-i-doing/
======
ggm
The problem with saying what you like, is when people want to say untrue,
hurtful things to advance an agenda. It feels like the article goes to the "I
choose to wear the risks of saying forthright things" but doesn't canvas the
"but.. what if something I say turns out to be materially wrong, or has
harmful effect"

the "I don't care what anybody thinks" posture is not a problem for me in
"trigger-words" sense. It's people who don't understand the problem advancing
ideas from false, or weak positions.

What if somebody who is P-jacking does this? Sure, having the courage to stand
up and say "hey! you're p-jacking" is laudable but you are forgetting the risk
the p-jacker stands up and screams "green pop-tarts cause cancer!!!" at the
world.

e.g. mercury adjuvent in vaccines...

